
U.S. Navy Shows Off Unmanned Autonomous 'Swarm Boats' - protomyth
https://gcaptain.com/u-s-navy-shows-off-unmanned-autonomous-swarm-boats/
======
Ronleflore
I've heard that the air force has similar technology for autonomous swarm
aircraft and it's a game changer. If there's ever another war with serious air
to air combat it will be done without pilots on the US side.

Even if outnumbered, the tight coordination of a swarm makes it a powerful
force. But since they are pilot less drones, they are cheaper to build and,
especially deploy. They don't need regular training, like a pilot.

